# Detroit pheasants



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Its kind of funny my girfriend lives a mile and a half outside detroit and I heard of guys that worked around detroit say thay seen pheasants down their. About a month ago a guy stopped that was walking by and got to chating with him and he told me he has seen pheasants over by the tracks and the Fairgrounds. So a few days ago I drove around the area and looked at all the burnt down houses and vacant buildings and came across a 4-5 acre triangular shaped overgrown city park that is waist high in weeds next to the railroad tracks. The next morning early before the people get up down their I took the pup out, he is 15 weeks old now and we walked the feild and on the way back 40 yards from the jeep 4 hens 1 rooster flushed. I stood their like a deer in headlights at that moment. The pup didn't put them up but it was pretty cool then I heard 3 more flying over houses and landed in the back of the feild. The next mourning we went out saw 5. On the third mourning the pup and I only saw 3 but the biggest rooster I have seen in a long time. This bird was smart to the pup got birdy on him and gave up so I walked down into the ditch by the tracks thinking he be sliping away and shur enough so I took the pup and ran him down the ditch. he ran back into a overgrown fence line and we lost him, as we circle back. the pup smelt something and took me into the feild and back in the direction we came then all at once he flushed. Its crazy theirs more birds in D-town than my 220 acre farm an hour north LOL. I did a google search on detroit pheasants and the DNR in mich tried to catch these birds and release them in the wild for thay felt must be a hardy bird and be good for the gene pool. They had a hard time catching them though. kinda weird but I thought it would be interesting to tell this story.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That is a pretty cool story. If the Pheasants can survive "in the hood" of Detroit, I guess they can make it just about anywhere.


----------

